# Guess that plant v2



## brolloks (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi all,

I have bought a couple of seeds a few months ago which I have been trying to get to germinate. Here is one of the plants that have germinated so far.

Can you guess what it is? Shouldn't be to difficult


----------



## mickiem (Aug 26, 2017)

Looks like a _Drocera_?


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 26, 2017)

Drosophyllum lusitanicum. The outward coiling is a dead giveaway.
Given how handily you grew Roridula, and the fact that you live in a Mediterranean climate, you shouldn't have too much trouble. But given how finicky this plant is known to be...good luck anyway.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 26, 2017)

Drosophyllum lusitanicum. The outward coiling is a dead giveaway.
Given how handily you grew Roridula, and the fact that you live in a Mediterranean climate, you shouldn't have too much trouble. But given how finicky this plant is known to be...good luck anyway.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 26, 2017)

Drosophyllum lusitanicum. The outward coiling is a dead giveaway.
Given how handily you grew Roridula, and the fact that you live in a Mediterranean climate, you shouldn't have too much trouble. But given how finicky this plant is known to be...good luck anyway.


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 27, 2017)

brolloks said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have bought a couple of seeds a few months ago which I have been trying to get to germinate. Here is one of the plants that have germinated so far.
> 
> Can you guess what it is? Shouldn't be to difficult


Um... grass? I won't win this game


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 27, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Drosophyllum lusitanicum. The outward coiling is a dead giveaway.
> Given how handily you grew Roridula, and the fact that you live in a Mediterranean climate, you shouldn't have too much trouble. But given how finicky this plant is known to be...good luck anyway.


Show off hahaha posting three times to rub it in just teasing @schmiggle  but OP hasn't said if you are correct, though wouldn't surprise us if you are!


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 27, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Show off hahaha posting three times to rub it in just teasing @schmiggle  but OP hasn't said if you are correct, though wouldn't surprise us if you are!


This is what I get for using a phone and minimal Wi-Fi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brolloks (Aug 27, 2017)

Haha, @schmiggle is correct 
I am really excited about this little one. Really hope I can keep it alive

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Sep 5, 2017)

Ill play.. very run of the mill seedlings not exotics keep in mind....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Sep 6, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> View attachment 251255
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll need to see more than cotyledons to get anywhere past dicot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Sep 7, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> I'll need to see more than cotyledons to get anywhere past dicot


Hahaha good point. I will post better pics in a few days... maybe I will stump you all simply based on poor photography which is arguably unfair!


----------

